# my new babies



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

here are my new babies they so sweet


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww they are stunners


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

That's a cracking litter, how old are they


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

they was 8 weeks old there they all gone to there new homes now apart for the two girls I keeping and a boy I have left because they didnt turn up for him


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

what gorgeous puppies carol! There again your affix is well known for producing quality. I will have to get my mother to join this forum, she is Bulldog mad!!!!!!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

your puppies are just stunning! had a look at your website too, lovely dogs. ours are mainly from the britishpride/celticpride line


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

well I like two of the girls out of Kirsty litter and couldnt make my mind up who to keep so kept both Rosie and Cindy and a boy out of Amber litter our Benny he 5 days younger than the two girl he lovely reminde me of my champion boy Barclay but I really dont need to keep another dog as I have 4 boy already so we will see 








Benny








Rosie








Cindy
they 10 weeks old now and little monkeys ha=ha


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks for taking the time to looking at my web site I very proud of all my dogs and cat took me years to do the web site and really enjoy doing it


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

they are gorgeous


----------



## Janice (Nov 3, 2007)

Georgeous!!


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks yes I pleased with how they coming on they growing fast now here one of our Chad when he was a puppy he was so sweet with his little brother always was together it was so sweet 








chad and tiny tim


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

here a picture of my latest litters that my two girls was out of one of the litter 








Amber and Kirsty litters


----------



## jennifer (Nov 2, 2007)

they all look gorgeous wish i had room for a little one .


----------



## Carob (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful and chunky.


----------



## ALLARNICE BULLDOGS (Nov 6, 2007)

hi carol lovely babys do you no sylvia and norman camp they used to live on the island and moved to spain ive lost touch with them was just wondering how they were thats all they got me addicted to bulldogs years ago ch leigbeck lord of the ring was proven on my helmlake bitch and they helped me out alot in the early days thanks


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

yes I know them well but not heard from them since they moved to Spain


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

yes it was great fun with 10 just hadnt got enough hands to fuss them all at the same time ha-ha


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

what age are they in that photo?


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

awww they're gorgeous, i love bulldogs


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

the 10 that are all round me was 6 weeks old they are neally 12 weeks now all gone to there new home apart from the two girls I keeping then there is benny when the people came for him I didnt think they was sutable for him so would let him go so we will see about him he still here right now ha-ha


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow - gorgeous puppies


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

they look like a handfull .....of fun lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are gorgeous puppies, really nice pictures,


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

aaawwwww..............they are so cute! especially that "tummy up" picture!


----------

